# Aubiose....



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I gave in and bought some to give it a try. not sure if i am going to like it or not.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no you wont like it, you will love it :wink:

it works much better then it looks like it will


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well i have just started my last bag of megazorb so im gunna fill one tray with megazorb and the other with aubiose ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

It converted me, and you know how much of a megazorb fan I am


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've been having this conversation on another forum! I've been having difficultly getting hold of megazorb and aubiose seems to have a lot of converts - I'll be trying that next too


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well i ordered mine online as i dont have a local stockist and it came the next day!


----------



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> I gave in and bought some to give it a try. not sure if i am going to like it or not.


So which do you prefer, megazorb or aubiose?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

GEM01 said:


> So which do you prefer, megazorb or aubiose?


Well at the moment its Aubiose as i went in today to discover the megazorb half all over the floor where as only tiny bits of auboise were out of the tray ha


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

for all those aubiose users what do you put in the bottom of your trays as it keeps sticking to mine and making the bottom all soggy.


----------

